# 2008 JD 3203 New to me!



## JoeT (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi,
I seached the web and this seems to be the forum for answers. This is my first post on this forum and I need some help.

I have used an 8n for 8yrs now and inherited a Yanmar 2200 with a FEL around 2yrs ago. I remember what a friend told me when I got the 8n, "If you don't respect it it will kill you". And I have learned that the yanmar will go out of it's way to try to kill you. So I was looking for something newer. 

I found a used JD 3203 with 84hrs on it, FEL,BH,Tiller,rake,furrow. Compared to what I had this is a dream.

My question is about the throttle. For a deisel it seems to rev very high for the PTO speed (around 2400 rpm). And the throttle lever really will not stay at the position to keep that speed. It just slides down and reduces rpm. I have to hold it to keep the rpm's up. So far I am using a finishing mower and I am keeping the the throttle around 2000 rpm. It doesn't feel like it is binding just reaching the stop. Am I mis-reading something?

Also I have thought about filling the rear tires. Is this something I could do? I saw a kit at Tractor Supply. It looks like a fitting that goes on a garden hose. I am not sure this is what I need.

TIA
JoeT


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Joe! I had the same problem with my 990 right out of the box. You just need to tighten the throttle lever is all. If you have hard freezes, you want to add calcium chloride or some other water mixable fluid like RV antifreeze, then fill with water and the correct amount of calcium chloride, to the valve stem at the 12 oclock position. Hey! How about some pictures of your new toy?


----------

